# My Sites, all 3 of 'em!



## Roaddog (Feb 21, 2011)

Home
Timepiece Photo II
and last, but not least,
Timepiece Ticks
The 1st is all digital, the 2nd is all slide work,
and the 3rd is my blog.
Come visit my world!
RD


----------



## joicohenharoun (Feb 27, 2011)

Honeslty, too many background color changes, too many links and not enough organization 
Your 3rd site also looks like a basic wordpress blog layout.
I would suggest investing some time into design a layout and converting it to the web


----------



## mshuong (Mar 2, 2011)

The same google 3d,nice to see your site.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 14, 2011)

The red text hurt my eyes, couldn't get past that to look at the other sites.


----------



## ccdavies (Mar 15, 2011)

I am afraid to say the whole design, layout, colour scheme doesn't really work. I would suggest contacting a web designer.


----------

